# sendmail+tls+sasl2 still reported by portmaster



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 9, 2014)

This port is the one I originally installed months ago but that's since been moved to mail/sendmail. I made changes a while back for that reason but, when I do `portmaster -L|grep sendmail` it reports this:

```
===>>> sendmail+tls+sasl2-8.14.9_2
   ===>>> The mail/sendmail-sasl port moved to mail/sendmail
   ===>>> Reason: Removed: Use mail/sendmail instead
```

So I don't know if I missed a step somewhere or if something is mis-registered. mail/sendmail and all that are working for me, to the best of my knowledge, but I don't know if this response is telling me something is wrong and I don't know how to get rid of the message.


----------

